# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Komente mbi poezine 'Poradeci'

## Yllushi

Kush do mund te jepte nje koment te mire ne pergjithsi kesaj poezie apo edhe rresht per rreshti se po me nevojitet shume mund ta bej edhe vet por po dua diqka te veqant te beje qe te habitet profesoresha hahaha. :buzeqeshje: 

*
PORADECI

Perëndim i vargëlluar mi Liqerin pa kufir
Po përhapet dal-nga-dale një pluhirë si një hije
Nëpër Mal e nër Lendina shkrumb'i natës që po bije,
Duke sbritur që nga qielli përmi fshat po bëhet fir...


E kudo krahin'e gjërë me s'po qit as pipëtim:
Në katund kërcet nje portë...në Liqer hesht një lopatë...
Një shqiponjë e aratisur fluturon në Mal-të-Thatë
Futet zemra djaloshare mun në fund të shpirtit tim




Tërë fisi, tërë jeta, ra...u dergj...e zuri gjumi...
Zotëroj më katër anët errësira po tashi:
Duke nisur udhëtimin mes-per-mes nër Shqipërinë
Drini plak e i përmallshem po mburon prej Shënd-Naumi.
*

----------


## Yllushi

hey nese mundet dikush le ta bene please se do me ndihmoj shume.
Pres ndihmen tuaj...........

----------


## Yllushi

Po per neser me duhet ok si duket askush spo merr guzimin ta komentoj kete vjersh nejse ishalla e ben edhe dikush se kam edhe pak kohe.
Po pressssss

----------


## KILI MERTURI

tung!

poezia qenka fort e bukur .

poezia e tillë që mund te quhet si poezi përshkruese, ka edhe lemente dashurie ndaj vendit , natyres dhe elemente erotike (dashurie

nuk kam koh me vjen keq por shpejt-e-shpejt ishte kjo .
kjo poezi nuk e di sa ka nevoj te analizohet për cdo varg .

tung duke besuar që të dhash së paku një ndihmë e vogël .

kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Yllushi

Oh shume flm por u kry tash kjo pune me ndihmoi nje shoqe e imja qe eshte shume shume e mire.

----------


## Brari

yllush..

mesuesja e di sa tru ke ti.. keshtu qe ne se kerkon ndihme nga te tjere.. sben tjeter vec i tregon mesueses se je pak hajn.. e se kerkon te shitesh ma shum se je..pra mesohesh me vjedh e nji dit e paguan shtrenjte kte ves..

mundohu vet te thuash ato cka mendja jote ndjen ne ate poezi.. 

tjeter.. 

shkruaje aty se autori eshte poeti i madh lasgush poradeci.. dhe kur poston poezi nga i madhi lasgush mos bej asnje gabim por kopjoje me korrektesi maksimale..


e me qe je pak koktrash e dallkauk nga kosova.. sepse po duket se sa me zell kerkon te vjedhesh sepse kopja eshte vjedhje.. po te tregoj ty e te tjereve.. pra dhe mesueses thuaja sepse dhe mesuesit ne kosove si ne shqiperi jane shum shum  te papergatitur.. pra.... ne kete poezi te lasgushit ka 2 vargje ne fund.. ku ai ka dhene nje mesazh..  qe i kalon kohet.. dhe qe eshte me i rendesishmi ne ate poezi..  por dhe ne gjithe krijimet e lasgushit.. 
pra ai thote..

Duke nisur udhëtimin mes-per-mes nër Shqipërinë
Drini plak e i përmallshem po mburon prej Shënd-Naumi

Me keto dy vargje.. lasgushi desh te shprehe  idealin e tije per atdheun..  ashtu si e donte ai atdheun.. dhe sic eshte ne fakt.. (armiqte na e kan pergjysmuar) ..
Pra na le amanet Lasgushi..qe atdheu yne  eshte ketej dhe andej Drinit..  e Drini i shkon per mes.. 
qe do te thote se.. ai Drin qe e shohim si kufi te shtetit shqiptar me vendet fqinje..  ne fakt eshte vij mesi e atdheut.. pra trojet tona jane  deri atje pertej.. ku po te mblidhen bashke.. Drini u shkon ne mes..  pra sic jan tonat nga deti deri ne Drin.. po aq jan dhe nga Drini per ne lindje..

Lasgushi ishte rilindas dhe bashkimi i trojeve ishte nje enderr e tije.. sikurse e gjithe atdhetareve te medhenj.. 
Prandaj dhe ai  ishte shum i respektuar dhe nga inteligjenca shqiptare ne iliride e Kosove.. sikurse dhe ne shqiperi..


Per bukurine tjeter te Poezise spo shkruaj sepse  ate e shijon cdo lexues i kulturuar.. 

behu dhe ti yll ashtu..  por jo duke vjedhur..

lodhe trunin..

Pse shqiperiae Kosova jan te prapambetura?

Sepse breza te tane nxenesish  mbaruan shkollat me kopjime e mashtrime..

qashtu..

----------


## Yllushi

hahaha shume me ke bere me qesh vertet! Po leje bre pash Zotin, u kry tash kjo pune e nuk pate nevoje me shkru hic send, vec me mshti me qesh haha  

Nuk eshte puna qe une s'mund ta bej vete, sepse une jam nxenes shembullor dhe e bej edhe shume mire por doja dicka te vecante. S'di nese ti e kupton kete fjale te "Vecante" ?! hahahaha ani komentin qe i kishe dhene apapap, leje bre mos ban hajgare ...

Por sidoqofte shume flm per postimin edhe pse ishte komplet i panevojshem.
Mirembetshe  Brari!

----------


## Stavri Trako

PORADECI

Perëndim i vagëlluar mi Liqerin pa kufir
Po përhapet dal-nga-dale një pluhurë si një hije
Nëpër Mal e nër Lendina shkrumb'i natës që po bije,
Duke sbritur që nga qielli përmi fshat po bëhet fir...


E kudo krahin'e gjërë me s'po qit as pipëtim:
Në katund kërcet nje portë...në Liqer hesht një lopatë...
Një shqiponjë e aratisur fluturon në Mal-të-Thatë
Futet zemra djaloshare mun në fund të shpirtit tim




Tërë fisi, tërë jeta, ra...u dergj...e zuri gjumi...
Zotëroj më katër anët errësira ,po tashi:
Duke nisur udhëtimin mes-per-mes nër Shqipërinë
Drini plak e i përmallshem po mburon prej Shënd-Naumi.


Perëndim i vagëlluar       ( I hirnosur  )     personifikim i meteforizuar i    perëndisë së dritës (diellit që po fiket në një liqer hyjnor )     është me së tepermi    imazh vegimor  I liqenit të Poradecit që çdo natë përfshihet nga magjia Hyjnore. Imazhi vegimor  përhapet me krah të fuqishëm  një pluhur si një hije  Pasataj metamorfoza e perëndimit  që përcaktohet  si shkrumbi i natës që të shfaqet si një stërmasë që po bie nga qielli  e kur ndihet fare prane  dallon hapat që vijnë duke zbritur përmbi fshat   dhe bëhet firë .E nën këtë mbretërim të  Firës një krahinë qe spëpëtin   në katund që kërcet  një portë ,sigurohet që kjo firë të mos i hyjë brenda në shtëpi . Edhe në Liqer hesht një lopatë  .Edhe varkazhinjtë i tuten mbretit të Firës Edhe mbreti I shpezeve ,Shqiponjë e aratisur  nxiton për në Madhështorin e krahinës në Mal te Thatë.Por edhe zemra djaloshare futet thellë në shpirti tim pranon këtë madhështi zotëruese.E pas kësaj    Tërë fisi, tërë jeta, ra... e zuri gjumi  hyjnia tjetër e pertëritjes .Dhe në këtë finale të ritualit gjigand të natyrës,   ku zotëroj më katër anët errësira,rrjedh madhërisht ,hyjnia e jetës ,Drini plak dhe i përrallshëm ,që vazhdon përjetësisht   rrjedhën  mespërmes Shqipërisë    prej  burimit të Shënd Naumi. Ska  si të  përshkruhet më bukur një vend i hyjnishëm si Poradeci.

Eseja  Stavri Trako  25.02.2009

----------

